
How to delete yourself from Google? - temp
https://medium.com/geekyfied/how-to-delete-yourself-from-google-com-f073d7dc191e#.oiyhkqytj
======
kafkaesq
(1) First, delete yourself from life - be mediocre and obscure, in everything
you do.

(2) Then move to a jurisdiction with some variant of a "Right to be Forgotten"
law in place.

